# couple of S.S. and hexnuts i use



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hope this opens - first time trying this


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ok the hex nuts you see here are glued together for more weight, they seem to fly good


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice rigs, is tha TTB?

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the PVC creation. Low profile with a brace. Simple and available at a hardware store. Nice.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever use of available materials!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Emitto said:


> Nice rigs, is tha TTB?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Emitto.


I feel kind of lame here but I'm not sure what TTB stands for, help!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

the PVC happens to be a crude attempt of a SSR - I'm cheap  so came up with this, still works pretty good

by the way SSR is a survival like SS - you can google it tried to post a pic didn't work


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of links to the original idea:
















Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Charles, enjoyed the vids - gotta like the young gentleman


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I havnt tried hexnut but have herd they work good


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Out of likes for the day. Glad to hear glued together ammo works. I still haven't shot my penny stack I made last year. Nice natural, but extra likes for the "gloveshot" style fork. I like the forks made from nuts and bolts.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice slingshots man. What tubing is on the natural?

I just got some 1/2 egg shaped lead sinkers and some 7/8 hexnuts tonight. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

NoviceSlinger said:


> Nice slingshots man. What tubing is on the natural?
> 
> I just got some 1/2 egg shaped lead sinkers and some 7/8 hexnuts tonight. Can't wait to try them out.


hey Novice - the tubing comes from a place called McMaster Carr, something like that - size is 7/16" OD, 5/16" ID - the stuff I had before was really hard to pull so came down in size, but I also use the china tubes such as 1745 - 2040 - and 5080 which I really like - would love to hear how your 7/8" hex's do, thanks for the kind words


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks to all for the nice comments


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

nutthrower said:


> thanks to all for the nice comments


And thank you for the show and tell ... Always good to see what others are using.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> NoviceSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice slingshots man. What tubing is on the natural?
> ...


Hey mate, thank you for the info on the types of rubber used. I have to give it a try at those 5080 tubes, I am currently shooting the black large dipped latex tubes from simple shot and I love them with .50 cal steel balls.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Just ordered 20 feet of the large black latex. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

NoviceSlinger said:


> Just ordered 20 feet of the large black latex. Can't wait to try it out!


who did you order from?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> NoviceSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered 20 feet of the large black latex. Can't wait to try it out!
> ...


Simple Shot. Pretty much the only vendor I order from. Have everything I could ever need haha.


----------

